# TO EVERY TRIBES MISSIONS MAGAZINE - Why Theology Matters



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2010)

Newsletters (To Every Tribe Ministries)


The new edition has arrived, "Theology Matters" from _To Every Tribe Missions_.

Check out the article starting on page 14. I know this feller. Despite his idiosyncrasies, I think the Lord might be using him.


----------

